# Shower Tile Grout



## Ringt (Oct 4, 2011)

I recently renovated a bathroom. The shower has a kneewall (24"h) that glass shower enclosure wall sits on. On this wall only there is a chalky residue running down the wall. there was some displaced grout as well. I have scraped out the grout from joints that appeared to be effected, caulked with a silicone grout. Problem appeared to have gone away. But 2 weeks later and again with what appears to be grout residue chalking down the wall again. I ahve checked behind the wall, it is shared with the bathtub, for leaks in plumbing under the tub, I found nothing. I checked the seal where the glass enclosure meets the tile, again all seems ok. Any ideas on finding the source of the problem or repair options?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Was the shower waterproofed before tiling?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

They might be using lots of soap. The displaced grout issue is a bigger concern. Got pics? We like pics!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Did you use unsanded grout and not pay attention to mixing instuctions of water or additive?
Did you add water do a dying batch to keep it alive? That will weaken the grout by 1/2 and cause it to break down...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you are you sure it was grout and not alex caulk


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What was the substrate for that wall?

Details!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

What happened to him? One post and gone? Homeowner?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

You guys scared him off.... Now how are we gonna have any fun?:laughing:


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

MAD Renovations said:


> You guys scared him off.... Now how are we gonna have any fun?:laughing:



we'll do what we normally do . . . 

well get this post up to 3 or 4 pages with all types of theories and reasons on what we "think" happened without the OP giving any details. and then he'll come back and say something silly like 


it was soap scum 

and we'll all be wrong :laughing:

sounds like he used crap grout maybe polyblend or something similar.

i doubt it's waterproofed


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

My theory is he's a homeowner that used a super wet sponge way to soon to wipe off the extra when he grouted. I've seen many a bad grout job because of this.

I also have many theories tho, like I don't think you can get anything clean without water and we should do away with speedometers in cars.... stuff like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

It could be the mayo from the sub you left there before grouting:laughing:


----------



## Ringt (Oct 4, 2011)

The partial wall is constructed of frame with cement board backer. However, a solid sill was not used as the top plate. Instead the wall was wrapped with the tile. I suspect that this may be contributing to the problem.

However, I thought better to consult with the experts before tearing things apart and throwing money after a solution that could potentially not be successful.

I feel confident the professional tile installer used the proper mix when installing the grout. In the 5 years he has done installations for me this is the first time ever there has been any callbacks. He cannot see what is causing the problem so I looked here for help.

You are correct, I misspoke about using a silicone grout after scraping out grout. I used Colorfast Tile & Grout siliconized acrylic Caulk.

I had considered that it could be an issue of homeowner maintenance. In the end though I want to be certain I've ruled out other potential causes before leaving it with the homeowner to address on their own.

Your responses have been much appreciated, even though I may have been in your minds slow to respond.

Thank you.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You should never use acrylic caulk in a shower. It won't last.

Also, you should have your tile guy add some liquid waterproofing to showers before tiling. It's the responsible thing to do and shouldn't add much to your bottom line. You could advertise that you're one of the few builders that cares enough to waterproof.

The tile sill wouldn't be an issue if the substrate was waterproofed. 

Perhaps the drywallers added some drywall compound in the area that eventually was tiled?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

....


----------



## Ringt (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Angus. All very good advise. You bet it will be common practice from now on. I always use Red Guard on the shower floors but have not required a waterproof up the walls.

What would you suggest in place of the silicone caulk?

Appreciate it!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ringt said:


> What would you suggest in place of the silicone caulk?


100% silicone; not siliconized acrylic caulk.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Use Latasil :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tie :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Latasil is a Laticrete product and only color matches certain Laticrete grout colors. My supplier makes me purchase by the case, not the tube. :sad:

Color Rite will match almost any manufacturer's grout colors in 100% silicone
http://colorriteinc.com/color-sil


----------



## Ringt (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome! Will seek that out tomorrow.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

:rockon:


----------

